# Stihl cultivator and weed trimer Q's



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

just bought the MM 55 Yardboss and that is a nice working little machine  

It comes with an aggressive tine (bolo maybe?) and I would like to use it to 'fluff' aged mulch beds-not getting so deep that we get into the soil/roots, just the mulch from years past. Any recommendation on which tines would accomplish this? The dealer had a bristle brush onhand-it looked pretty sturdy, might do the job (??)

Would love some tips on trimmer string-I'm going through one spool in half a tank of gas-that doesn't seem right. It's an older Stihl Pro FS 80. Do the bump mechanism sometimes wear out and keep spinning the string out? Any tips on what to look for in identifying what's wrong would help. 

Also, any tips on a really good string to use? This is my personal machine...the Yardboss is for jobs though-happy purchase!


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Yellow string is best.


----------



## lawn heroes (Apr 14, 2012)

I use echo crossfire on my echo and stihl weedeaters n it works great!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 21, 2012)

I have good results with Echo crossfire line. One of the most helpful tips is to ditch the .95 line and use .105. It will last much longer and still feeds fine.

I have an old FS-85 split shaft that I use the tiller attachment on. You have to sweep side to side to get even tilling. It works well in mulch and fairly loose soil. Not so much in hard clay.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

yup the stihl trimmer heads are renouned for wearing out. nothing to do with the spring but the little round *plastic* cheap as* things they use. It catches the spool and locks it after its been bumped, always wears out. go on amazon buy a universal head. I go through at least one head a season. changed over from stihl trimmers there becoming pieces of junk and they've raised there prices.. stihl in general IMO is quickly becoming the new craftsman, use to make good stuff, now it just breaks. I walked into a stihl store now couldnt believe all the junk there trying to sell..


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

As far as trimmer line goes..I don't go to the .105 its heavy, doesn't whip as quick, fits less on the spool and can be a pain to sueeze it into some locking holes etc.. I rip http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018TY60C/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00 .. A full trimmer spool should last me all day..


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> It comes with an aggressive tine (bolo maybe?) and I would like to use it to 'fluff' aged mulch beds-not getting so deep that we get into the soil/roots, just the mulch from years past. Any recommendation on which tines would accomplish this


yes, you wasted your money  a stiff rake, followed by a leaf rake..


----------

